

Ask HN: Where to find good Application UI designers? - azal

I have looked at and worked with a few people over at themeforest.net for sites and web admin UI's.<p>I am making some desktop apps and looking for someone who can design the product for me.<p>Thanks
======
dwynings
<http://dribbble.com/>

